# palm tree looking algae ???



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

My guess is black brush algae. Take a look at this page, you can see BBA at the bottom: 
Aquarium Algae Identification Pictures


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Does it look like that? That's a hydra.

edit: Added embedded picture. Ninja posted by a mod! Nooooo! =)


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Oooh, could be a hydra, good call! I think that looks much more like the picture now that I think about it!


----------



## istareatplants (Nov 11, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Does it look like that? That's a hydra.
> 
> edit: Added embedded picture. Ninja posted by a mod! Nooooo! =)


Kinda. But mine doesn't have the bulge in the trunk of the algae. =/

thanks


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Hydra isn't algae. It's an animal. The bulge in the middle is probably food.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.schmerli.de/mediac/450_0/media/hydra_volker..JPG









Yea, dude, if they look like that, you've got yourself a case of hydra.

Read this: RE: Hydra infestation

I have some Formalin I can sell you if you need, PM me.

KyleT: Picture removed at request of owner.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

They won't hurt anything but the smallest of fry. I've seen them in a shrimp tank before with no ill effects on the shrimp.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ironically, I now have hydra in my tank. HM.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

This thread must be cursed, since reading this thread and about hydra for the first time (scary nasty lookin little buggers) I seem to have a case of it now in my planted brackish tank! it is white like in the really big pic above and not green like in the small pics... I assume they are the same thing though. the tentacles come out straight in a starburst like pattern from a node like buldge on the end of the trunk.

What causes them in the first place?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

I also had hydra in my snowball shrimp tank. I put in some spixi snails, and the hydra was gone in a few days. 

I'm not sure what causes hydra to appear. Good question though! I'd like to know myself.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

I thought hydras were an indication of excellent water quality.... must be doing something right!


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

When you feed live food caught in ponds (daphnia, cyclops, mosquito larvae and such) these Hydras can be introduced into your tank. 

Or maybe you got some plants from a fellow hobbyist that had a few.

They won't just magically appear because your water quality is good.  

Many fish will just eat them or harrass them to death. Interesting little creatures though... as a kid I spent quite some time watching them through a lens sting and eat little crustaceans. Did you know that when you cut them to pieces you actually propagate them?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

I did notice them in my tank after I had gotten Java ferns from someone on here...


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Good water quality - definately not the culprit behind my outbreak  
I have not introduced anything to my tank in atleast a month or more. After looking today they can be seen all over my one pice of driftwood and no where else. Looks like they are spreading rapidly, I probably need to do something quick.

Anyone know if this formalin stuff is safe for figure 8 puffers and bumblebee gobies? I'll probably post a question over on the puffer forum as well. Also about the same time as the hydra appeared I am getting some algea showing up, diatom, and perhaps sopme staghorn, as well as some I am not sure of.


----------



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hmm.... not due to good water quality... thanks for clearing that up! Good luck with the infestation!


----------



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

that's hydra, an animal related to anemones. Usually a hitch-hiker in live food. You can kill them using flubendazole or spot-treat using hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Since I have only seen these on one piece of driftwood, would it be a better idea to remove the driftwood into a tub and then just treat it in the tub? The driftwood has some java moss on it but I am not to worried about it. If I do this what would be the best thing to use since I wont have to worry about the fishies?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hah, I tried spot-treating to H2O2 today before I read this post. Two drops and they're dead.

I'd H2O2 dip your driftwood.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I have some in my shrimp tanks and was wondering if they do anything to shrimp, Guess not! well I'll let them live since they are interesting!:hihi: 

- Andrew


----------

